# What is Mulberry like for smoking?



## beer-b-q (Jul 24, 2009)

We are going to be cutting a large Mulberry tree this fall and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience using Mulberry for Smoking?  I have seen it advertised at some of the places that sell wood to smokers but have never tried it myself.

I was wondering if it would be worth keeping the wood or if it is something to just give to someone for use in a wood stove for heating?


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 24, 2009)

I like it , sweet ,mellow, on the lighter side like apple or cherry.


----------



## rickw (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree, plus it has a very high BTU rating.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds like I will be stocking up on Mulberry then.


----------



## trashcan (Jul 25, 2009)

Sweet. Those things are all over northern IL. Nice to have another use. The one in my back yard that is now about 12-15 feet tall wasn't even there five years ago
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. My neighbors hate them because they stain everything around them and give birds the opportunity to tye dye their cars.

I have found that most people don't care if I pick their fruit and I've found they make some tasty wine, after two years of fermentation/conditioning. I started it fermenting in 2005... and just tasted it a month ago. My mother went through it like an International Scout through a sears bought tool shed.... Thanks Mom...

 Gonna go out after my new job tomorrow with a fourty of magnum malt liquor and wander around the neighborhood with some ziplock bags and a song in my heart like a punkrock Johnny Appleseed. I'll post some Qview of the booze in 2012...


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 25, 2009)

They grow all over the place here like noxious weeds.  This one is on the neighbors side of our fence and he has been telling us he would get it cut down now for several years.  The thing is about 6-7 years old and approximately 30-40 foot tall.  We are going to cut it flush with our property line and where the roots are pushing out one of our retaining walls we are going to dig them up, cut them and pour brush killer on them.  Hopefully that will kill the tree and he will get rid of it then.  If he would have gotten rid of it when it first started growing since it is not a planted tree but wild, it would have been a lot simpler.


----------



## rickw (Jul 25, 2009)

They are harder than heck to get rid of. I have been cutting one down for the past 12 years and it keeps coming back.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a friend in Texas and she said she really wanted a Mulberry Tree.  If she lived where they grow naturally she would have a different opinion. LOL


----------



## trashcan (Jul 25, 2009)

Pounding copper nails all around the trunk of mine only made the trunk all Gnarly and evil looking. Wine. And maybe pie. Just keep thinking about the wine....


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jul 25, 2009)

Any of you with mulberry "weeds" want to get rid of some leaves, I'll take em.  We use them like grape leafs and stuff/roll them.  They're excellent.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 26, 2009)

Here in NE Kansas we have a saying, "Where The Birds GO, A Mulberry Grows".


----------



## forktender (Dec 5, 2009)

There is a easy way to kill that mulberry tree.
Take a 1' piece of 1'' or 3/4'' copper pipe using a big hammer drive the pipe into the trunk of the tree as close to the ground as you can.
Try to get at least 6" of the pipe into the trunk of the tree.Cut the pipe off flush to the tree trunk. This will kill the tree . once you cut the tree down drive another piece of copper pipe into the top of the stump. this works with every tree I have tried it on.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 5, 2009)

I may try that,  Do you have to drill a hole for the pipe?


----------



## forktender (Dec 5, 2009)

I never have drilled a hole I just used a single jack and pounded away.
LOL...Guess I never thought of drilling a hole, it would save your shoulder and some time.


----------



## jerrykr (Dec 8, 2009)

Around here we have "fruitless mulberry" trees.  They grow fast, make a lot of shade, and don't make a mess.  They are also short life for trees.  I have a ton of it for firewood.  Is fruitless mulberry OK for smoking?


----------



## rickw (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, I use it all the time.


----------



## bruce1334 (Mar 25, 2013)

There are a lot of mulberry trees in western MO where I live. I pick the mulberries EVERY year for mulberry-cherry pie. I have not run into a single person that did not like my pie. When I take one of the pies to a meeting or feed, my mulberry-cherry disappeared pronto.

I am definitely going to try some mulberry wood in my smoker.


----------



## ravenclan (Apr 2, 2013)

I just got a ton of mulberry wood ! i was going to burn it in my fire pit ! but i guess now i will use it in my smoker !


----------



## dr k (Apr 2, 2013)

Lots of good information!  My neighbors we share a fence line with have these weed trees.  When trimming boughs on my side I did cut them to use for smoking and was concerned about the milky sap for smoking.  Then I read online it was a good smoking wood.  We ended up using it for firewood after drying it a year since we had so much Apple and Pear.  Next time I prune I'll give it a try.


----------

